# kurdish kendal dog



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

how would i go about getting one of these
please only seriouse answers and nothing like why would you want 1 of these.
they are the strongest dog in the world. 1 took on and won against a pack of wolves. they are smart and very strong
thanks in advance
luke


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you mean a kurdish kangal dog?

If so I believe they are Anatolian Shepherds under a different name. As for getting hold of one I'd advise contacting the Kennel Club and finding a breeder.



Edit: ps I think you may find the wolf story is not completely true


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Edit: ps I think you may find the wolf story is not completely true



things peeps will believe eh?? :lol2:
classic!


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

lol o well
they are still kik ass


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

Expect to be vetted heavily by the breeder if you find one.. they are more than aware of the "hard" image their dogs have acquired and are keen to keep their pups away from those who would perpetuate this undesirable image.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Alkaline said:


> Expect to be vetted heavily by the breeder if you find one.. they are more than aware of the "hard" image their dogs have acquired and are keen to keep their pups away from those who would perpetuate this undesirable image.


Hopefully! I must say that them being 'kik ass' is a terrible excuse to want a breed of dog.


----------



## Adambrogan (Mar 8, 2009)

sounds like u want one for the wrong reasons mate!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ooh is this a good place to set up my flaming torches and pitchfork stall?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beastluke said:


> lol o well
> they are still kik ass


and what a brilliant person you are...



Fixx said:


> Ooh is this a good place to set up my flaming torches and pitchfork stall?


may i have some!!!!


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Forum groupies sticking together as usual get a life


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i no there lives consist of preying on people because only there opinion is right or so they think.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

S'cuse me but i hardly post, and when i do its hardly like im the most popular forum member. I just dont think someone should have a large powerful dog to look hard. 
If you get one, train it well and are responsible then fine. if you get one and walk about going 'look at me, my dog could well kick your dogs ass' then you shouldnt be allowed any breed of dog.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Well from your posts it appears you have not reserched the dogs at all, and are only interested in their strength (killing a pack of wolves!) and being 'kick ass'. I knew someone in Pakistan who had a few of these and they are very scary dogs, huge and very aggressive. They are also very hard to train.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

dont get a tear to your eye im only 16 just looking for future reference for crying out loud. u cant have a say in anything on this forum. all the others are kool but exotic animals part is full of ass's


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

u want a dog thats kick ass, n u want 1 that is more powerful than anything else, what a good reason for getting a dog, people that want powerful dogs for that reason alown are normally cowds n want 2 hid behind there dog because they cant fight for themselves :whistling2:

what was that word mariam used on the pit thread coz i think it is relevnt again :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Total change of subject but still on subject.............:lol2:

Are these a breed of dog that the police have started using ?

Im sure i watched something the other week on TV and the reason they are starting to use them is due to their stregnth plus gentleness in using it 

I could be wrong an have been dreaming though like lol


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

your all on crack!i
we own a big plot of land so the dog will run around with the 3 others we have at the moment
gosh you can all keep your beaks outa it cuz u dont know :censor: about me or how i will take care of it. anyway its non of your business. all i asked is if anyone knows here to get 1 as my DAD is interested in one 2. so it wont just be MY dog but it will me my DADS. i am already ok with big dogs as we own a st.bernards and a neapolitan mastiff, we used to own a boxer but he died from having cancer so my mum got a chiwawa
so its not like ill be on my own with it. anyway i may not even get 1 so i dont understand why every1 else has to be so protective of it. its not like im guna get it of any of you anyways


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

7109 said:


> Forum groupies sticking together as usual get a life


 
cracking post!!!

i'm guessing you think it's ok for somebody to want to get a powerful dog that they have no idea about because they haven't even got a clue what its called?

if he doesn't even know the name of it how can he have any idea what its like to look after one?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beastluke said:


> your all on crack!i
> we own a big plot of land so the dog will run around with the 3 others we have at the moment
> gosh you can all keep your beaks outa it cuz u dont know :censor: about me or how i will take care of it. anyway its non of your business. all i asked is if anyone knows here to get 1 as my DAD is interested in one 2. so it wont just be MY dog but it will me my DADS. i am already ok with big dogs as we own a st.bernards and a neapolitan mastiff, we used to own a boxer but he died from having cancer so my mum got a chiwawa
> so its not like ill be on my own with it. anyway i may not even get 1 so i dont understand why every1 else has to be so protective of it. its not like im guna get it of any of you anyways



well you definatly act your age, flip me, chill out!
people have only reactly badly beacuse you said you bascially wanted a dog that kicks ass and a dog that kills wolves?


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

yes whats not cool about that. its MY opinion if I think a dog is 'kik ass'. every one has the right to have an opinion but what im must be missing here is that how come i dont get to have one?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beastluke said:


> yes whats not cool about that. its MY opinion if I think a dog is 'kik ass'. every one has the right to have an opinion but what im must be missing here is that how come i dont get to have one?


your obviously not understanding, 
the way you have written it sounds asthough you want the dog, just to look cool, just to be ''hard'' and to kick ass... not havign a dog for a pet etc


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a real kick ass dog if you want one!










Sorry Luke, I just couldn't resist that one!

:lol2:

Matt


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

that dog is pretty cool lol
o and if i say 'kik ass' that is another way of saying cool so i dont understand why calling a dog cool means i am trying to walk around the streets, being a coward, with my dog, starting on everyone and thinking im hard where if you look to page one it will say....

how would i go about getting one of these
please only seriouse answers and nothing like why would you want 1 of these.
they are the strongest dog in the world. 1 took on and won against a pack of wolves. they are smart and very strong
thanks in advance
luke

not...

hi i am such a coward that i need a dog so it can beat everyone up so i can walk around the streets and look so hard and be so cool.

you see where im coming from????


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Here is a real kick ass dog if you want one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my one is better
http://www.alittlecrafty.com/images/A5305G-lg-b.jpg


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Take everything with a pich of salt Luke!

And I know nothing about dogs, but what I have seen in videos of the one your after, I personally wouldn't geeza, as that is one serious dog man!

It would be safer to own a lion mate!

Matt


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

that was what i said to my dad but then they grew on me too


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Meko said:


> cracking post!!!
> 
> i'm guessing you think it's ok for somebody to want to get a powerful dog that they have no idea about because they haven't even got a clue what its called?
> 
> if he doesn't even know the name of it how can he have any idea what its like to look after one?



If the person wishes to take on such a dog he should research like any other animal espeicialy dogs as they need discipline and attention as you may know. What i said happens all the time the forum which makes it less of a nicer place for new members to be or any one else. Im not just saying its about this topic its everywhere, Beast luke if you have land and can give a dog a home then do it but consider everything that you need to know.


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

now then these dogs are great dogs in the correct hands but you have to know what you are doing saying ther kick ass was a silly comment just brings you out to want it for the wrong resons they use the dog alot in turkey to protect sheep from bears and wolfs they are a dog not to mess with and in this country due to showing have been bred for the wrond resons they have been bred for looks not temprament my option would be change your reson for wanting one and change your attitued to wards people as if you realy do want one and you do not nowere to get one we here can help i know ther is a breeder in northampton but ther dogs are that aggresive she has more pts then what live 

here is a link from turky please not the cliped ears so that the dog dose not get them riped off in fights when protecting 

ther is one more dog that is 100% better then this and that is the pakistan kutter stands taller then this dog and is used over ther not as high srung but i have never seen one here

YouTube - kangal http://www.seslininzirvesi.com/

YouTube - Pakistani Bully Kutta

take a peek at this one 

YouTube - Bully Kutta VS Kangal


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I know nothing of this dog but an intrested to say the least. I have no intention of owning one. Could somone who actually knows what they are talking about explain a little more about them? Are they a mixed breed? I.E bred from others to make a hybrid? Where are they originated from? Anyone actually own one? (pictures please) What kind of skize and weight do they grown? etc you get my point.

Off topic i know but the OP dosn't seem to know much either so in reading the reply i am hoping to get filled with information may educate him a little on this 'kick ass dog'.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

why? a properly trained shepherd,rotty or malinois[sp] would be better or are there plenty of wolves and bears around your way?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

These are just anatolian karabash!!!!
Although I beleive there is debate as to whether to give them their own breed name at the moment.

I must say all karabash I've come across have been unpredictable to say the least.
I think they are 'one man dogs' and can be very dangerous in the wrong hands.

When my step daughter was 10 years old, 13 years ago, there were two on the farm we bought our pony from. The male was fine but the female was known to bite anyone who had the misfortune to get close enough.

Another one, who is still around, a male living near my daughter is a lovely boy and can be trusted with anyone or anything but I truly think he is unusual for the breed.
They are afterall a guarding breed and still show this in their temperament as far as I can tell.

If anyone were going to look at owning one I'd advise them to go to a reputable breeder who can show them the parents and prove their temperaments.

Having said that I've only ever met a bout 20 of the breed and I'm sure there are some really well temperamented dogs around but even in the correct hands I've seen them become uncontrollable in the 'teenage' months and then on into maturity.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh I just love txt talk :whistling2:

Anatolian's are serious dogs for people who seriously know what there doing, and even then they will push all boundries.

I have moved one which ended up in the pound, stunning dog!
The man bought it off travellers, took it home, the wife was scared of him which he picked up on stright away, he then made the wife's life a missery to the point she was too scared to be in the house with him. He thought it was highly ammusing. So he ended up in the pound and move moved him to a very experienced rescue to rehome.

One of the main problems with the over population and destruction of dogs in this country are people not looking into the breed of dog enough before getting one, and not having enough experience to handle those breeds and give them enough mental stimulation.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

2manydogs said:


> why? a properly trained shepherd,rotty or malinois[sp] would be better or are there plenty of wolves and bears around your way?


lol no but my mum lives with me and my step mum is just down the road lol


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought Japanese Tosa's were the strongest dog in the world?


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Never heard of them until now but they're gorgeous looking...that one in the 1st link posted looks like a polar bear!


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

James_T said:


> I thought Japanese Tosa's were the strongest dog in the world?


 
i think it would be a toss up between the two 

never judge a book by its 


YouTube - Tosa Inu-Uzushio


----------



## Alkaline (May 2, 2009)

The pakistan kutta in the video is an absolutely beautiful dog.. does the dogo argentino have a similar ancestry? There looks to be a superficial resemblance at least.


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

dogmandango said:


> YouTube - kangal http://www.seslininzirvesi.com/


I rekon that's a human skull :lol2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Alkaline said:


> The pakistan kutta in the video is an absolutely beautiful dog.. does the dogo argentino have a similar ancestry? There looks to be a superficial resemblance at least.


Pakistani Kutta (kutta just means dog!) are fighting dogs as it does still happen there. They are alot like staffs, very sweet natured and calm but they do have the potential to be amazingly lethal, I saw the state of a water buffalo that had been mauled by a single dog, suffice to say the bovine didnt survive.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Alkaline said:


> The pakistan kutta in the video is an absolutely beautiful dog.. does the dogo argentino have a similar ancestry? There looks to be a superficial resemblance at least.


dogo was created by couple argentian brothers out of loads of breeds they wanted a big game hunting dog that wouldnt be dog aggressive so it could hunt in packs.


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

yes ok not being rude or nothing but can all you go and talk on off topic chat as this is me and my dad trying to find how to get a breed of dog for future references and i have only got 1 good answer so far out of 4 or 5 pages.


----------

